# ISPConfig3 Postfix Port 993 und 465



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gerne meinen Mailserver auf Port 993 IMAP und 465 SMTP laufen lassen. IMAP funktioniert wunderbar jedoch kann ich keine Mails versenden auf Port 465.

System: Debian Squeeze
ISPConfig 3.0.3
Anleitung: Perfect Server Debian Squeeze Bind Dovecot Postfix


*Fehler:*


```
Oct 30 00:42:21 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: connect from xxx
Oct 30 00:42:21 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: setting up TLS connection from xxx
Oct 30 00:42:22 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: Anonymous TLS connection established from xxx: TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
Oct 30 00:42:25 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed
Oct 30 00:42:25 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: warning: xxx: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: authentication failure
Oct 30 00:42:27 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[29181]: warning: xxx: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
```
*main.cf*


```
mydomain = server.example.com


myhostname = server.example.com

mydestination = $myhostname,
    $mydomain,
    localhost.$myhostname,
    localhost.$mydomain,
    localhost
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
inet_interfaces = all
append_dot_mydomain = no
biff = no

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20
local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks,
    permit_sasl_authenticated,
    reject_unauth_destination,
    reject_unauth_pipelining,
    reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
    permit_sasl_authenticated, 
    reject_unknown_hostname, 
    reject_unknown_recipient_domain, 
    reject_unknown_sender_domain,
    check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf
    check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:60000

message_size_limit = 52428800


smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $myhostname
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes


transport_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
$virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024


virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail/
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000

local_transport = local
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = $alias_database
  
mailbox_size_limit = 0
virtual_mailbox_limit = 0


smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/private/xxx.de.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/private/xxx.pem
smtp_tls_CApath = /etc/ssl/certs
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom


smtpd_error_sleep_time = 1s
smtpd_soft_error_limit = 20
smtpd_hard_error_limit = 30

debugger_command =
         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
         ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5
```
*master.cf*


```
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd

smtps    inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
        -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp

relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
    -o smtp_fallback_relay=

showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache

maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}

uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)

ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
*/etc/postfix/sasl/smtp.conf*


```
pwcheck_method: saslauthd
allowanonymouslogin: no
allowplaintext: yes
mech_list: plain login cram-md5 digest-md5
sql_engine: mysql
sql_hostnames: localhost
sql_user: xxx
sql_passwd: xxx
sql_database: dbispconfig
sql_select: SELECT password FROM mail_user WHERE email='%u@%r'
```
*
/etc/default/saslauthd*


```
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```
Bin an dem Problem jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen. Google konnte bisher auch nicht helfen. 
Jemand eine Idee?


Vielen dank und Grüße


----------



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

*Fixed*

Hallo nochmal,

habe es hinbekommen, in dem ich in der main.cf folgendes hinzugefügt habe:


```
mailbox_command = /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver
virtual_transport = dovecot
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
```
Muss ich wohl irgendwie vergessen haben.


Danke und Grüße

PS: Nein ich habe nicht die ganze Nacht daran gearbeitet ;-)


----------



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

*Error*

Okay funktioniert doch noch nicht. Ich konnte eben eine E-Mail senden.
Nachdem ich versucht habe jetzt noch einmal eine zu senden bekomme ich wieder eine Fehlermeldung:


```
Oct 30 13:26:06 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: connect from xxx
Oct 30 13:26:06 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: setting up TLS connection from xxx
Oct 30 13:26:06 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: Anonymous TLS connection established from xxx: TLSv1 with cipher AES128-SHA (128/128 bits)
Oct 30 13:26:06 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: warning: SASL authentication failure: realm changed: authentication aborted
Oct 30 13:26:06 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: warning: xxx: SASL DIGEST-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure
Oct 30 13:26:08 kweb01 postfix/smtpd[14232]: warning: xxx: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure
```
Jemand eine Idee? Eben funktionierts noch jetzt nicht mehr, checks echt nicht.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Da muss irgend was bei Deinem Setup komplett schief gelaufen sein, Dein Server ist nämlich für Courier und nicht Dovecot konfiguriert, deshalb fehlten auch die Zeilen in der main.cf und smtp-auth kann so auch nicht gehen.

War auf dem Server vorher ein anderes Controlpanel installiert oder ist dort mal courier drauf installiert worden?

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

ls /etc/init.d/


----------



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Nein der Server wurde komplett neu aufgesetzt.


```
acpid
amavis
apache2
bastille-firewall
bind9
bootlogd
bootlogs
bootmisc.sh
checkfs.sh
checkroot.sh
clamav-daemon
clamav-freshclam
console-setup
cron
dbus
dovecot
fail2ban
halt
hostname.sh
hwclockfirst.sh
hwclock.sh
ifupdown
ifupdown-clean
jailkit
kbd
keyboard-setup
killprocs
module-init-tools
mountall-bootclean.sh
mountall.sh
mountdevsubfs.sh
mountkernfs.sh
mountnfs-bootclean.sh
mountnfs.sh
mountoverflowtmp
mtab.sh
mysql
networking
ntp
openbsd-ine
```


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2011)

Ok, sieht soweit gut aus. Der Server ist jedoch definitiv für couier konfiguriert oder zumindest die main.cg satmmt von einem courier webserver.

Lade am besten mal das ispconfig tar.gz nochmal runter und starte das update.php script und lasse vom update die Dienste neu konfigurieren.


----------



## iddQQp (30. Okt. 2011)

Okay, vielen Dank.
 Bis jetzt funktioniert es wieder !


----------

